# Outta Here!



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Seeya later people.
I'm pulling out for Gatlinburg.
Back in about a week or so.
Teenage son and large dog are guarding the house for us.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Katrina,

Have a great trip.

Yikes, teenage son guarding the house?
















Mark


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Katrina,
> 
> Have a great trip.
> 
> ...


Reminds me when I was courting my wife. I would drive 150 miles on the weekend to see her and leave the house watching to my 18 yr old daughter.

Can you say party??









However she was pretty clever about it. Cleaned up the evidence. I did not know about the parties until she told me..... several years later.

I guess I had my head in the clouds.....









Dan


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Have a good trip Jim!!!!!!

I just hope you kitchen chairs don't superglued to the floor like my parents did........







That was twenty years ago and I still don't know exactly how that happened.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time Jim
And we'll see you when you get back

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope you have a GREAT trip. Post pic's when you get back.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Have returned alive and well.
Gatlinburg is still there, although it now has less beer than it once had.
Seems the teenager and dog managed to avoid burning the house down too....I consider that an added bonus.
Pictures to be posted shortly.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

hurry!hurry! don't unpack or empty fridge or pay bills or go to the store! post pix instead!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jim glad you made it back safe and sound
Also happy to hear the house is still there









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Have returned alive and well.
> Gatlinburg is still there, although it now has less beer than it once had.
> Seems the teenager and dog managed to avoid burning the house down too....I consider that an added bonus.
> Pictures to be posted shortly.
> [snapback]115005[/snapback]​


That is a triple play in my book..

1) Great Camping
2) Kids managed to clean up the house from all the parties
3) You were able to







the beer inventory levels in Gatlinburg.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome home Katrina! action

A great trip deserves great pictures...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Welcome home! Let's have a full report, where you stayed, etc.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip. Looking forward to seeing the pictures!!

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Got back on Monday and posting pics on Tuesday. Thats within the 24 hour rule right?










This is a view of the Outback and the adjacent cabin that we rented for my parents who flew in from Arizona for this trip.










This is a cabin built by the Ogle family in the 1800's










A shot of the Smoky mountains out the door of the Outback.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

soooo nice! thanks for sharing. That cabin is way cool, would love to walk around an "feel" it. I love stuff like that! 
Tawnya


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

was I the ONLY angelic teenager in the 70's?







the people at the reform school in Southern Idaho said I was!









here is the best part: my daughter is 28 and gets so much joy out of my gasps when she tells me what she used to do.Then, she looks down at her precious little 2 yr old daughter and then back at me and sees


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Tell more, tell more. Is this Cades Cove? Wanna go. dry camping tips... My grandfather was born there and worked at Cagle's mill. Been thru there but haven't camped.

C-


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> Tell more, tell more. Is this Cades Cove? Wanna go. dry camping tips... My grandfather was born there and worked at Cagle's mill. Been thru there but haven't camped.
> 
> C-
> 
> ...


The cabin is on the "Roaring fork motor nature trail" which is an 8 mile one way loop.

Cades Cove is an 11 mile one way loop not far away. There are some very cool cabins and churches on the Cades Cove loop and lots of wild life.

full hookup campground for me, no dry camping tips this time out.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> Tell more, tell more. Is this Cades Cove? Wanna go. dry camping tips... My grandfather was born there and worked at Cagle's mill. Been thru there but haven't camped.
> 
> C-
> 
> ...


Here's a ggod link with lots of Cades Cove pictures including the Mill
Clicky


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! What a beautiful area.

It reminds me of the area of NW Oregon between the Pacific and The Coast Range.
Very pretty.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> soooo nice! thanks for sharing. That cabin is way cool, would love to walk around an "feel" it. I love stuff like that!
> Tawnya
> [snapback]115658[/snapback]​


You can still find old log cabins still standing and old mining towns in Eastern Oregon. We walked into one log cabin last summer and 2 deer came running out. Not sure who's heart rate shot to 150 faster...me or the deer.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

What was the name of the Campground you stayed at?
It really looks nice from your picture.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We walked into one log cabin last summer and 2 deer came running out. Not sure who's heart rate shot to 150 faster...me or the deer.
> [snapback]115799[/snapback]​


It could have been worse Jim. Could have been a couple of Bear! 









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > soooo nice! thanks for sharing. That cabin is way cool, would love to walk around an "feel" it. I love stuff like that!
> ...


ohhhh! tell me where! I love the Oregon Coast, it's my favorite.( My family knows my ashes are to be spread there,that's how much I love it)


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> What was the name of the Campground you stayed at?
> It really looks nice from your picture.
> [snapback]115842[/snapback]​


Smoky Bear Campground.

Nice quiet campground.
Only about 35 sites.
Very quiet.
Not alot of activities.
Very quiet.
Heated pool.

Did I mention quiet?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

[quote name='Katrina' date='May 30 2006, 08:30 PM']
Got back on Monday and posting pics on Tuesday. Thats within the 24 hour rule right?










This is a view of the Outback and the adjacent cabin that we rented for my parents who flew in from Arizona for this trip.

WOW Jim I wouldn't of thought you would be that close to the cabin
Too to far to walk









Don


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Is this CG between Gatlinburg and Cosby?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

GoVols said:


> Is this CG between Gatlinburg and Cosby?
> [snapback]116329[/snapback]​


Exactly!


----------

